# αγγελιοφόρος ή αγγελιαφόρος;



## nickel (Nov 19, 2009)

Πολύ άγριοι είναι αυτοί σε κάποια σημεία. Για τους συντάκτες του _Κόκκινου βιβλίου του κειμενογράφου_ το λέω (να γράψω «βιβλιαρακίου» ή θα πέσει σύννεφο;). Στα _Συνηθισμένα λάθη_ (σ. 261) ξεκινάνε με «απαγόρευση»:
*αγγελιαφόρος*: αυτός που φέρνει μηνύματα, αγγέλματα, ειδήσεις· μαντατοφόρος (αγγελία + φέρω). Π.χ. _Ο Ερμής ήταν ο αγγελιαφόρος των θεών. / Η γεννημένη στη Νότια Αφρική διάσημη ηθοποιός Σαρλίζ Θέρον, η οποία έχει τιμηθεί με Όσκαρ, ορίστηκε χθες Αγγελιαφόρος της Ειρήνης, του ΟΗΕ_. Προσοχή: πολλοί γράφουν και λένε εσφαλμένα _αγγελι*ο*φόρος_ (με όμικρον αντί άλφα).​Εξαιρετικά κοντόθωρη και αρχαιολατρική αντίληψη και δεν θα ήθελα να μου κάνει κανείς τον _αγγελιοφόρο_ μου _αγγελιαφόρο_, όπως δεν θα μου πείραζαν τον _σημαιοφόρο_.

Η λέξη είναι συνήθως με «ο» εδώ και πολλάαα χρόνια (δεν χρειάζεται να πω ότι στο διαδίκτυο είναι τριπλάσιοι οι μεν από τους δε). Το ΛΚΝ σε στέλνει από τον _αγγελιαφόρο_ στον _αγγελιοφόρο_. Το αντίστροφο γίνεται στο ΛΝΕΓ, αλλά και τα δύο λεξικά εξηγούν ότι ο νεότερος _αγγελιοφόρος_ είναι «προσαρμοσμένος στο πρότυπο των συνθέτων με το συνδετικό φωνήεν –_ο_–, που απαντά στα περισσότερα σύνθετα» (ΛΝΕΓ).

Στο _Το λέμε σωστά;_ σημειώνεται ότι το _αγγελιοφόρος_ απαντά στον προφορικό κυρίως λόγο (λάθος) ενώ στον οδηγό του Μαρκαντωνάτου λέει απλώς αντί για _αγγελιοφόρος_ να γράφουμε _αγγελιαφόρος_. Και καλά οι φιλόλογοι… Οι κειμενογράφοι δεν έχουν ακούσει για το… αγγελιόσημο; Για την εφημερίδα;


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 19, 2009)

Να αγιάσει το στόμα σου! Πότε θα συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι η άκρατη και άκριτη λαθοθηρηρία (και πολύ θα ήθελα να βάλω σε εισαγωγικά το πρώτο συνθετικό της λέξης, γιατί άμα βγάζεις λάθος ότι δεν συμμορφώνεται προς τον αρχαίο τύπο...) οδηγεί σε αδιέξοδα και γλωσσικούς αυταρχισμούς;

Και για να γίνω κακός, έτσι άγριοι που είναι οι συντάκτες του "βιβλιαρακίου" :) (εδώ φατσούλες πολλές), να τους πω κι εγώ ότι άμα μεταγράφουν "Θέρον" δεν θα πάνε και πολύ μπροστά στη ζωή τους ;).


----------



## Marinos (Nov 19, 2009)

> Και για να γίνω κακός, έτσι άγριοι που είναι οι συντάκτες του "βιβλιαρακίου" (εδώ φατσούλες πολλές), να τους πω κι εγώ ότι άμα μεταγράφουν "Θέρον" δεν θα πάνε και πολύ μπροστά στη ζωή τους .


Και όμως είναι "Θέρον". Τις προάλλες μου έδειχναν ένα βιντεάκι με τον Zach Galyfianakis να της παίρνει "συνέντευξη", αποκαλώντας την επίτηδες "Σαρλάιζ Θερόν".


----------



## Marinos (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/d14fdef4f2/between-two-ferns-with-zach-galifianakis


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 19, 2009)

Marinos said:


> Και όμως είναι "Θέρον". Τις προάλλες μου έδειχναν ένα βιντεάκι με τον Zach Galyfianakis να της παίρνει "συνέντευξη", αποκαλώντας την επίτηδες "Σαρλάιζ Θερόν".



Τώρα ισοπεδώθηκα! Και κατάλαβα γιατί δεν πήγα μπροστά στη ζωή μου:)


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2009)

Τα παραδείγματα τα παίρνουν από το διαδίκτυο. Έτσι, μαζί με τα περίσσια κόμματα.
http://www.sigmalive.com/lifestyle/people/85981

Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις πάλι δεν προσέχουν πολύ κατά την αντιγραφή.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 19, 2009)

Όμως: "Theron was born in Benoni, South Africa, the only child of Charles and Gerda Theron, and is of German and French descent. Theron's first language is Afrikaans, she is fluent in English and speaks some Zulu. "Theron" is an Occitan surname (originally spelled Théron) pronounced in Afrikaans as "Tronn", although she has said that she prefers the pronunciation "Thrown".
(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlize_Theron)
Τί πήγε στραβά στις Θερονικές σπουδές μου;


----------



## Marinos (Nov 19, 2009)

Κι εγώ Θερόν τη λέω, πάντως, μεταξύ μας! Στο βιντεάκι πάντως λέει καθαρά "Θέρον"


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2009)

Για να μην πω ότι εγώ θεωρούσα ότι το σωστό θα ήταν κανένα Τερόν, γιατί όλο της το όνομα γαλλικό μου ακούγεται.


----------



## stathis (Nov 20, 2009)

Σχετικά με την κουβέντα για το όνομα της Charlize Theron, προσωπικά με εκφράζει η ατάκα του Γιώργου Κωνσταντίνου στη σκηνή με το προφιτερόλ:
Δεν θέλω να το μάθω, θέλω να το φάω...


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 20, 2009)

SBE said:


> Για να μην πω ότι εγώ θεωρούσα ότι το σωστό θα ήταν κανένα Τερόν, γιατί όλο της το όνομα γαλλικό μου ακούγεται.



Μα, όπως επισημαίνει και η Βίκι, αυτή ήταν η αυθεντική προφορά του ονόματος λόγω της γαλλικής καταγωγής του πατέρα της ηθοποιού. Πλην, όμως, αυτή η καταγωγή χάνεται λίγο στα βάθη του χρόνου κι έτσι η κοπέλα έχει ως μητρική γλώσσα τα άφρικάανς. Κατά τα λοιπά, το σχόλιο του Στάθη "έγραψε" και νομίζω ότι βρίσκει σύμφωνους τους άρρενες συμμετέχοντες στο φόρουμ.


----------

